# Can anyone identify this cool little dozer?



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Found it in craigslist and thought it was pretty darn neat! Anyone able to identify it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mini Bulldozer Magnetrac by Struck Corp. 16 HP OHV Tecumseh. Track width is 4'. Track Length is 4'6" with a 4'6" blade. Tow behind rototiller with 7 HP Tecumseh. Also, snow blower attachment and scoop bucket.


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish I could identify it as mine. LOL


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's a picture of one with loader and backhoe. turtle I hear they are slow.. but who's in a hurry?


----------

